# How to get the gasoline smell out of clothing



## blynn

DH was checking on the snowblower this weekend to make sure it's in top running form. He was filling it up with gas, and guess what? The fuel line was disconnected. So, there was gas all over the garage floor, and his clothes absolutely reek of gasoline now. I washed them three times, tried soaking them, and they still reek. They are out on the line outside right now until I can figure out what to do with them. Does anyone know how to save them?


----------



## eyore

http://www.thenewhomemaker.com/gasoline-in-clothes
This site has some solutions to try to remove gas odor from clothes.


----------



## Danaus29

Dh is good about getting gas and kerosene on his pants and shoes. I hang them on the line until the odor fades. The instructions for my washer say to never wash gas or kerosene soaked clothes.

Might take a couple days but sunshine and fresh air do get rid of the smell.


----------



## Evons hubby

blynn said:


> DH was checking on the snowblower this weekend to make sure it's in top running form. He was filling it up with gas, and guess what? The fuel line was disconnected. So, there was gas all over the garage floor, and his clothes absolutely reek of gasoline now. I washed them three times, tried soaking them, and they still reek. They are out on the line outside right now until I can figure out what to do with them. Does anyone know how to save them?


Leave them on the line till the smell is gone.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Evaporation is the process that removes gasoline, dry cleaning with solvents work too. Water only keeps it in. All the solutions on this website reminded me of the old saw about curing a cold - take the remedy and it lasts only 7 days, do nothing and it lasts a whole week.



eyore said:


> http://www.thenewhomemaker.com/gasoline-in-clothes
> This site has some solutions to try to remove gas odor from clothes.


----------



## blynn

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Leave them on the line till the smell is gone.


This is what I ended up doing. It took about a week, but I left them on the line through rain, whatever. Now they smell just fine. 

Thanks for the replies! I had forgotten that I'd posted this year.


----------

